# hydrocephalus?? help



## MandiB (Nov 26, 2004)

Hi I found this board while researching hydrocephalus and I hope there are people that can provide me with their experiences rather than just medical information. I have a 5 month old female chi...Jade...well about a month ago I had to take her to the hospital for symtoms of what seemed like low blood sugar....wobbly head, very sleepy, just kind of out of it.. She had eaten about an hour before and I gave her Nuti-cal at the first sign of symtoms, but after about half an hour, she didn't seem to be responding I thought I should take her in to be examined. Her blood sugar was 89 on presentation, and I was told it was normal...by this time she really wasn't showing any neurologic signs too much anymore, just seemed tired, and head was a little wobbly. She stayed there having lots of tests run, liver shunt...etc. They all came back negative. After talking it over with the doctor we decided it could have been just low blood sugar, because she seemed to come back to normal pretty quickly. A couple of nights ago, the same thing happend....wobbly head, and gait....sleepy....glassy eyes...not responding to Nutrical...and she had eaten, so she should have been fine. After a few hours of her not coming out of it, I took her back to the emergency hospital at 230am. Her blood glucose was once again normal. She stayed that night just for observation and fluids...the next day, I went to pick her up and she's once again back to normal....no signs at all of this "episode". We have an appt. in 4 days to see a neurologist. There is still some suspision of maybe hydrocephalus. She does have the open fontanelle. Other than these episodes she acts like a perfectly normal and smart puppy. Any one have any advice, or maybe had any of the same experiences. Any one had a dog with hydrocephalus that has lived a long life? I'm worried and have done so much research...I would like some real people info. thanks for your time. Amanda


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Hi and Welcome to the board :hello2: 

I am so sorry to hear about your baby. I hope all goes well for you both.

I think there is someone here that has a pup with hydrocephalus.
It is a little male she originally purchased for breeding, but obviously couldn't, and kept him anyway.
Did you do a search on this board for hydrocephalus?
I think there was a post where she told her story about the little guy.

Oh, and don't worry about the molera (soft spot) it's pretty common for a normal chi to have it. I have 2 chis and 1 has it and 1 doesn't.

Sorry I can't help you, but I just wanted to say hi and offer you prayers for your little baby.


----------



## MandiB (Nov 26, 2004)

thanks for the welcome! I will do a search and see what I can find...I am looking for any kind of info on what to expect in the future if she is diagnosed with clinical hydro. I pray not...but it seems thats what we're getting to. I'll let you know what we hear on tues. thanks again!


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Welcome to you both. Your baby is beautiful! I hope you can find some answers and that all will be well. She just looks so pretty and sweet. I know you are worried.


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

Best of luck to you and Jade. She is one of the prettiest Chi's I have seen.


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

She is beautiful and I hope all goes well too


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Hi and welcome - i dont know much about it other than it is swelling to the brain - alot of chis have a fontanella(molera/soft spot) I dont think this is an indication of hydrocephalus alone.

good luck and I hope your baby is fine :wave:


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Awww she sure is pretty!


----------



## MandiB (Nov 26, 2004)

thanks everyone, I appreciate all the kind words and support  . I'll keep you all updated on the situation.


----------



## Owned (Sep 22, 2004)

She's gorgeous. I know how hard it is dealing with a sick baby. My thoughts and prayers are with you. 

Have you informed the breeder?


----------



## MandiB (Nov 26, 2004)

Thank you. I have sent a few emails to the breeder throughout this whole thing...I've recieved one email back telling me to get a second opinion, that a lot of vets only want money...up to this point I've spent over $3000.00 on medical care. Basically they just asked me what her symptoms were and they've never had any problems with their chi's...other than low blood sugar once. They don't really seem to be responding to any of my emails. I live in NY, I got her from a breeder in NC. Yes...I am frustrated with the breeder...She had parasites when I got her, that I found out about a week after I had her...also a cold...and now maybe hydro..  hmmmm...guess I'll find out soon.


----------



## MandiB (Nov 26, 2004)

More of my Jade....


----------



## joebeans (Sep 29, 2004)

Wow! She's beautiful! Absolutely gorgeous! I hope she feels better soon!


----------



## sillymom (Aug 25, 2004)

What a beautiful color she is!!! I hope she is ok, we will be here for you. It is hard when our chi's have problems, but that is what is so nice about this board, everyone is so helpful and full of info and support. Welcome!!! In a couple of pics she looks almost like a blue color to her? Am I seeing things? Her coloring is just so pretty!!!


----------



## Owned (Sep 22, 2004)

MandiB said:


> I have sent a few emails to the breeder throughout this whole thing...I've recieved one email back telling me to get a second opinion, that a lot of vets only want money...up to this point I've spent over $3000.00 on medical care. Basically they just asked me what her symptoms were and they've never had any problems with their chi's...other than low blood sugar once. They don't really seem to be responding to any of my emails.


The breeder sounds very uncaring.  
I'd keep emailing them until you do get a reply. As a breeder, they should be very concerned that your vet has yet to rule out Hydrocephalus. 

*thinking healthy puppy thoughts for Jade*


----------



## MandiB (Nov 26, 2004)

thanks for all the compliments...yes she is beautiful. She was called by the breeder as chocolate/blue. In some lights she looks like a pale, pale brown...other times she looks blue...kind of a bit of both.


----------



## MandiB (Nov 26, 2004)

we're going to the neurologist tonight at 7:30pm. I'm nervous and anxious. I really just want to find out what is wrong no matter what. Jade has been ok for the past week. No more of her strange episodes. Acting like a completely normal puppy. But from what I've read hydro symptoms can come and go. Say a prayer...I'll post what happens when we get home. thanks. Amanda


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

good luck and please let us know :wave:


----------



## Jessica (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi, when I first brought Harley to the vet (the day after we brought him home) she actually said just because he had a molera, he would have hydrocephalus. BTW, we switched vets after this, because she obviously had no clue about chihuahuas! I found this information and my breeder also told me that sometimes it is really common that vets will mistake an open fontanels as a sign of having hydrocephalus. I quoted this from the Chihuahua Club of America. I hope this helps you and I just thought in case you already didn't read this, that this would help. I hope Jade feels better soon, she is gorgeous!  Good luck with your appointment too.



> Historically, the Chihuahua developed in Mexico and the United States has displayed a "soft spot" on the top of the head. In the Chihuahua this spot, or fontanel, is known as a MOLERA; and is the same as that found in human babies. In the past, this molera was accepted as a mark of purity in the breed, and it is still mentioned in most Chihuahua breed standards the world over.
> It is important to note that while many Chihuahua puppies are born without the molera, there are probably just as many born with one and its presence is nothing to become alarmed over.
> 
> Unfortunately, many lay people and some veterinarians not familiar with the Chihuahua have tried to link the mere presence of a molera with the condition known as hydrocephalus. This has caused many new-comers to the breed serious concern and undue worry. The truth is that a domed head with a molera present does not predispose the Chihuahua to this condition. Along with the observations of devoted breeders over the years, there is adequate medical evidence to support this statement.
> ...


This is the site- http://www.chihuahuaclubofamerica.com/molera.html

Jessica


----------



## MandiB (Nov 26, 2004)

thanks for the info...yes, unfortuanately it's more than her open fontanelle...she has been having strange episodes (I explain further in first post) that seem to be neurologic. The animal hospital that has been testing her knows this is a common trait in chis...she just seems to have alot of hydro symptoms...so the hospital is sending me to the neurologist tonight, since they are the only ones that can tell. Thanks for the support.


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

Good Luck!
I sure hope everything goes well. Jade is sooo cute.
You are in our prayers.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

heres some info I found for you - hope this helps



> The presence of a molera in a chihuahua DOES NOT make the dog any more or less susceptible to brain injury, seizures or hydrocephalus.
> 
> The molera should not usually be any larger than the size of your thumb print, and there should be no swelling, bulging or throbbing. Check carefully on the sides of the head for normal bone there as well; make sure there is no more then one molera, on the top of the head only, as more than a single molera is not normal.
> 
> ...


----------



## Owned (Sep 22, 2004)

I'm praying as hard as I can. 
I hope everything goes well.


----------



## MandiB (Nov 26, 2004)

back from the neurologist....not really sure what went on...he didn't make much sense. Is putting her on meds for seizures....says it sounds like thats what could be happening....could be caused by too much fluid in the brain, but for now, just treating for seizures. I'll write more later...feeling tired.


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

Just want to say that I will be keeping my fingers crossed for you and your little one. I know how worrying it can be when something is wrong, I am hysterical about Poppy....you are not alone!


----------



## MandiB (Nov 26, 2004)

So the neurologist is putting Jade on Phenobarbital...twice a day...to see if her episodes stop. I don't even know if it's seizures that she's having. She never had jerking motions...or twitching...or anything that looked anything like a seizure. Like I said before just head was wobbly..looked very tired...glassy eyes....but supposedly a siezure could be something as small as a little eye twitch, or muscle tremor. So anyway, we're going to try the meds and see if it stops them. It's already been over a week and nothing has happend, without meds. I just really hope it's not hydro. Anyone else have anything like this happen ever? or dealing with an epileptic puppy?


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

have you read the info I posted yesterday just a couple posts above this one :wave:


----------



## MandiB (Nov 26, 2004)

yes I did, and many articles just like it...but I also said that Jade does have an excess of fluid accumulation in the lateral ventricles of her brain. But we don't know how severe it is...this was found out from an ultrasound...but they don't know if it is the cause of her episodes. The only way to find out how severe is to do an MRI, but right now the doc wants to treat her for the episodes, because she is completely neurologically normal in between.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

well good luck and I hope everything turns out well :wave:


----------



## MandiB (Nov 26, 2004)

thanks...I do appreciate the help...it's a tough situation..but thanks for taking time


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear about Jades health problems. There is a chi on dogster and Tazchi.com with hydrocephalus. Her name is Anne and she is the sweetest little girl. Maybe you email her owner for advice .

http://www.dogster.com/pet_page.php?i=85949&n=67098&p=21973


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Just pmd you


----------

